# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  memo چیست؟

## poune_n

سلام
من می خوام ببینم memo در دلفی چیکار می کنه؟ در واقع می خوام معادل دستور زیر رو در vb.net بدست بیارم:
memo1.lineactive.add....
ممنون می شم کمک کنید.

----------


## AFTABGARDAN2006

Memo.lines.add()

----------


## poune_n

یعنی منظورتون اینه که این دستور واسه vb.net ؟
آخه اصلا vb  اون نمیشناسه
من معادل   memo رو در vb.net می خوام
می خوام بدونم کار memo در دلفی چیه؟
ممنون می شم کمکم کنید.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> می خوام بدونم کار memo در دلفی چیه؟


Memo یک Text Box چند خطی هست، یعنی به جای اینکه یک خط متن در آن نمایش داده شود، می توان چند خط متن در آن نمایش داد. مثلا کادری که در NotePad ویندوز در آن متن ها را مشاهده می کنید، یا در آن تایپ می کنید، از نظر دلفی یک Memo هست.

از نظر ویندوز Text Boxهای تک خطی یا چند خطی همگی از کلاس Edit هستند، با این تفاوت که Editهای چند خطی در Style خودشان گزینه ES_MULTILINE را هم دارند.

----------

